# Anything starting to cap?



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Been some pretty cold mornings this week... anything starting to cap over?


-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Read somewhere that high uintas were frozen---7 inches?


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Not yet, but it will be here soon.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

MrShane said:


> Not yet, but it will be here soon.


Shaner - you dug up a 4-year old thread. Way too early to cap just yet. Let's get through some duck killin' first - k? 😁


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I hear Fish lake should be capping within a few weeks.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Catherder said:


> I hear Fish lake should be capping within a few weeks.


Hearing voices again, are we?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> I hear Fish lake should be capping within a few weeks.



Dam you!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There isnt enough water left to cap most lakes this year ... lol

-DallanC


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Bob, I had to do it……
It was a fun experiment to see who was paying attention.
You just won yourself a chicken dinner!


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

DallanC said:


> There isnt enough water left to cap most lakes this year ... lol
> 
> -DallanC


With most of our lakes as empty as they are, turnover will happen much quicker bringing on a quicker cap.
But, be prepared to have very close neighbors on the smaller lakes!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

pubg?










-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

MrShane said:


> But, be prepared to have very close neighbors on the smaller lakes!


I haven't had anyone within 300 yards of me in 10 years. Usually there are only 2 or 3 other groups on the entire lake we fish. Then again, if its a good snow year we snowmobile in about 12 miles to even get to the lake. Only the hardcore people seem to go there, and thats A-OK with me 

-DallanC


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I am a Perch and Walleye guy and seem to attract visitors.
I fish mostly on my own, don’t hoot and holler, and don’t put my fish on show.
Check out this photo:
I took a friend fishing to Starvation in my boat in the middle of the week.
We were jigging up Walleye and jumbo Perch and having a great time.
This boat comes over and anchors up this close!
My friend and I were speechless and thought it was a joke.
My friend stood up, pulled out his camera, and snapped the photo.
I know they were not breaking the law but who has the balls to do this?
I would rather get skunked than encroach on someone like this.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

But,
I don’t mind when good looking blondes want to fish close to my boat.
As long as they are of the female persuation.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That there is a person that REALLY didnt want to loose their fish. ROFL... ps: from the thumbnail it looked like a mermaid. Wife?

-DallanC


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Dallan also wins a chicken dinner.
Yes, wife.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

DallanC said:


> There isnt enough water left to cap most lakes this year ... lol
> 
> -DallanC


 True that! and it will be the crowds of anglers capping on each other!


----------

